
HackerOne and Former MySQL CEO Marten Mickos Interview - MichaelKovacs
https://openchannel.io/blog/what-ive-learned-with-marten-mickos/
======
simonebrunozzi
I always find it interesting to listen to Marten's ideas and thoughts. I met
him in 2007 (back when he was CEO of MySQL), and have been following him
since. I then met him a few more times when I moved to Silicon Valley. Direct,
honest, great at delegating and empowering his employees.

------
MichaelKovacs
Ideas on remote working and open source, but also shows that someone like him
is still willing to help growing companies by being a guest, which is pretty
cool!

